# للبيع قطعه ارض مميزة مساحتها 300 متر صناعى بالقاهره الجديده



## اسلام محمد (22 نوفمبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 122115
للبيع قطعه ارض مساحتها 300متر صناعى بالقاهره الجديده 
	رخصة مبانى .... (بدروم و ارضى و3 ادوار)
	تخصيص نجاره 
	عليها قسطين قيمه القسط 3500 جنيه
	المطلوب 140 الف جنيه
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------

